
Show HN: MaxCast – A DIY Chromecast alternative - milankragujevic
https://maxcast.net/
======
overcast
Could you clarify what this software is doing? Is this just handling
physically streaming the files? Is there any type of transcoding / decoding
going on? I'm looking for a lightweight blu-ray iso stream/player.

~~~
milankragujevic
There is no transcoding done, however that could be implemented. It provides a
remote viewer that you install on a PC and leave it on, not touching it, and a
remote control that you can use to control the remote viewer. That way you can
play videos on your PC from your mobile phone, or watch a movie from your PC
on your HTPC connected to your TV.

